# Needed help/motivation. Stories of people who scored good in 12th by studying last minute.



## TheLetterD (Jan 13, 2013)

In grade 12, Stream- Engineering (Physics+CHEM+Math)
Board Exams start on the 5th of March
A little depressed.
Wish I could hear some stories (REAL) of people who made it out with PCM, Grade 12 with good grades(over all 80-85%) by studying in the last 3 months.
Would help me get a bit *motivated*. Only a month and a half left! 
Ive tried studying hard, but only from December. 
Just wanna know if its possible, to score good in such little time. Im worried and a bit stressed. Would love help from somebody who was in my situation yet by working hard , scored good grades in 12th. Im an intelligent guy, but too lazy.

PS
*Please!* No, _"Shouldve studied bro, sucks to be you", "Huh, LOSER!''. "Now there is no time left" "you shall not passs!!!!"_ or any other of that demotivating stuff. AND I dont want any of those Sarcastic posts making fun of me. You will cause more *pain* than you can Imagine! 
And this stuff too: "nothing is imp_ossible", "study 28 hours a day and you will make it!" "Scoring good is not everything"_
All I want is Just some one telling me that THEY DID IT, IT WAS POSSIBLE, AND HOW THEY DID IT.

PPS 


Spoiler



I cant talk about this with friends or Family. Im too scared. Chose to post here cuz over the years TDF has been a 2nd family to me.
The reason I couldnt study was a combination of Procrastination +Clinical depression, Some of it I could have helped, some of it I honestly couldn't.



PPPS 
Mods, if I posted in the wrong thread please tell me, dont close it/delete it/ban me. Im not trolling, I do not want to break any rules. Just need some help.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 13, 2013)

First get to studying (stop checking forums, internet and procrastinating in general - offline too) and stop worrying so much. 

Just sit back and relax. Education is supposed to be fun. Even if it is not, just get done with it. 

I'm a little too lazy and always start late. But I have still managed a repectable 85%+ in 10th and 90 at the end of 12th. I never freaked out and used all my resources into studying and sleeping 

Bro, if you are lazy but intelligent, then you should be laid back too. Stop getting all worked up, pick up a book and be done with it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 13, 2013)

3 months is more than enough time to get very good marks. Studying hard is not the only thing important. First try to complete the topics you haven't touched. 

Allocation of time is important. Suppose you find maths difficult but physics easy. Then give more time to maths.

Make realistic goals. Whatever you study, do it solidly. Rather than studying a heap and remembering nothing

There are some good sample papers available in market. You can start practicing them after you have completed 80% of your subject.

Do pursue your hobbies. Atleast for 30mins daily. 

Have confidence. YOU ARE SECOND TO NONE. Don't feel guilty if you slept an hour more or watched a movie.

Try to enjoy studies. Believe me if you know a subject well, you will enjoy.it.  

All the best


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 13, 2013)

As far as my experience goes, anyone who can mug up a lot of facts and vomit the same on the exam paper can come out with flying colours in the board exams(well above 85-90%). Most questions are repeated, and 99% of the questions are from the prescribed textbooks. That's how the system goes.


----------



## ratul (Jan 14, 2013)

i was'nt a good scorer in 12th (70%), but yeah, 3 months are more than enough, i studied in last 15days for it, cz as far as i remember, i became serious only after 14th feb.. 
just give your time to each subject acc to the need, and try to understand the concept behind the things instead of mugging up.. (if you are a good mugger, you can try it..)
see 12th as just a small speedbreaker in ur life, coz after that, it's way more harder.. (now i am in b.tech final year, and i complete syllabus more than what we have in 12th in just a week before exams, or sometimes one subject per day, and still score 70%.. )
seeing this, don't be nervous and be scared of boards, enjoy it and just make a strict schedule, that's it, it's really easy and fun, especially physics & chem in 12th..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 14, 2013)

have you appeared for your preboards ? If yes, then you already have completed most of the course.. now its just a matter of revision which could be done in a very short amount of time..(that doesnt mean im telling u to waste your time)..Trust me, dont get all worried about Boards, look at the last 6 year sample papers.. Man, those questions are so easy as compared to preboards..

Im in 12th aswell but im not worried about boards, im worried about IITJEE


----------



## Reloaded (Jan 14, 2013)

keep studying and stop worrying


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 14, 2013)

All the Best dude !! be happy !!


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like we are on same track ,for me 45 days left for exams.
please help me i getting mad ,i have been trying to study hatd from last month but cant , i have too much to complete.
I have great difficulty on +2 maths ,have not completed it till now,derivative and integration is too hard for me and i avoided it for the whole year,same for physics numericals.too little time left to start please help and give some serious advice please , i am not a good student and scored 68% on isce 10th ,and i have a strong feeling that i will not pass in maths , please help me , i will be home by evening and start studing from tomorrow ,anyone please help i will be very greatful.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 15, 2013)

@V.VAIDYA: i too did same, and eventually i went without studying those topics. I am not saying you not to study but first calm down, whole question paper won't be from 2 chapters. it will be better if you finish those chapters because later in college it becomes pain if basics are not clear. If atlast some topics are very big and hard and you don't have time, leave them, you can't do anything about it. But rest of the topics should be well covered to score good marks. And you have lot of time. so study well and write well. then, hope is what you believe in
@OP: I studied last week and got 61% in 12th. You are intelligent and thinking about studying too, you will easily get 80%, study daily, be smart in chosing topics like cover those topics first which carries more marks compare to other topics.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2013)

today i had a phys mock test .. i blew it 
my school has a rule that if in any subject you score less than 70% in mock test, then for the entire month up until boards, you will have to attend the extra classes from morning 6 to evening 5..
I hope i clear 70% atleast


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 15, 2013)

70% !!!! These kinds of schools don't give time to students for self study.Do well in other subjects.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, I failed in 12th test exam (exam that is conducted 3 months prior main exam).
Its west bengal board. We had syllabus of whole 11th and 12th for it (10yrs back).

I was depressed too. Then my private tutor showed me what I was doing and the reason of my depression was not the end of the world.

I kind of listened to his words also another 'ego' part worked in me. I had never failed in my life...why now?!
I studied as best of my level. Got 64%

IDK, if 64% can be considered as success story but I was happy with my result.

Best of luck to you. The sooner you learn to handle your depression, it would be good for you.


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2013)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Looks like we are on same track ,for me 45 days left for exams.
> please help me i getting mad ,i have been trying to study hatd from last month but cant , i have too much to complete.
> I have great difficulty on +2 maths ,have not completed it till now,derivative and integration is too hard for me and i avoided it for the whole year,same for physics numericals.too little time left to start please help and give some serious advice please , i am not a good student and scored 68% on isce 10th ,and i have a strong feeling that i will not pass in maths , please help me , i will be home by evening and start studing from tomorrow ,anyone please help i will be very greatful.



i think i can relate to that.. 
i hate maths and was just an avg scorer in maths from my primary classes, in short, from the begining, i never scored good in maths, and 12th maths was pain in @$$, but you have to do it, first try to finish all other topics (statistics and all) in a defined time, and then give the remaining time in derivatives and integration, be sure to have enough time to clearly understand these topics, coz if you are planning to go for engineering after 12th, you'll regret skipping these two, i did that, and then i suffered in maths for 3 semesters in b.tech, coz it's full of integration and differentiation, and i never grasped it's basics, so always again found myself skipping it, till maths was over after 3rd sem.. 
As for physics, it was enjoyable, i think in school, 12th physics was one of the best subjects, and i too scored low in my midterms and all (30-50%) in physics, and was scared that i'll fail in boards, but in boards, i squeezed out 72 in physics.. 
You still have too much time, start from the begining, understand the concepts in physics, and never ever skip the numericals, they are hard, but practice, you have ample of time..


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 15, 2013)

Semiconductors, y u so hard to understand


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks all for your priceless comments , i am feeling bad but i must say a little.
I really dont have much confidense in myself after 10th boards,my parents and also myself expected 80% but i screwed it all ,from that day my father does not keep much expectations from me and i feel depressed most of the time after that and lost confidense.
But my mom with her inspiring and sometimes unrealistic stories kept me up ,before this i feared much about failing and suicidal ,but no more i dont care and am going to study whatever the result.
Another question ; i will be appearing for these subjects in my +2 science and my problems in each,please advice what to do.
Physics-numericals in every chapter
Chemistry-organic formulae(name) ,some diagrams
Maths- I am too weak here ,most of the time i get wrong results
English-near to none,just a bit grammar
Alternative english-pretty good
Information technology- being a digitian has some   advantages but have problem in programming ( c+ )
Anyone please advice what should i do next,i have not completed these and i see no time for revision and previous questions .thanks ,please comment and advice.


----------



## TheLetterD (Jan 15, 2013)

If you need assistance in Maths you can join Pioneermathematics.com or Meritnation.com
Solve all NCERT questions, do 2 chapters a day(we have 9 days before our exam) and the ones you are not able to solve, read their solution and do other types of that particular question from any Previous year question paper book(I recommend arihant Prev. year solutions)
*@Everyone else*
Thanks a LOT everyone. This motivated me and made me believe in myself. I dont wanna get all bollywood and cheesy but this thread, these replies helped me out a LOT. I will re read this everytime I feel a bit down. 
Will be back on TDF after a while, and update how my exams went! 
THANKS A TONNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ratul (Jan 15, 2013)

V.VAIDYA said:


> Thanks all for your priceless comments , i am feeling bad but i must say a little.
> I really dont have much confidense in myself after 10th boards,my parents and also myself expected 80% but i screwed it all ,from that day my father does not keep much expectations from me and i feel depressed most of the time after that and lost confidense.
> But my mom with her inspiring and sometimes unrealistic stories kept me up ,before this i feared much about failing and suicidal ,but no more i dont care and am going to study whatever the result.
> Another question ; i will be appearing for these subjects in my +2 science and my problems in each,please advice what to do.
> ...



You have all the subjects i had, so let me try:
Physics: practice the numericals, know the formula and which to apply when, only practicing it would help, it won't take much time once you understand the concept..
Chemistry: ah, i was one of the best students in organic chemistry in my class along with my best friend, not boasting, but it's really easy, just understand the basics, don't pick out any chapter from middle, start from the begining, if possible, take your help from 11th final chapters (as far as i remember, that made the base for me..), as chemistry in 12th has a good flow in it, you skip one chapter from middle, and it could screw the following chapters, as they are very closely related with concepts of one chapter forming the base for the following course..
Maths: as i told you before, and i hate this subject.. 
English: Don't have any tips, i was good in written english from the beginning and scored 82 in 12th...
IT: haha, C++, really easy, just refer to Sumita Arora, it's a really good book with the very basic to every topic in the course, for me i was and am good in programming and i normally can understand the programs pretty quickly, so i suggest that if you can spare some time, try to make each program (sorting etc.) in turbo C or any C++ IDE, as programming with pen and paper have never worked for me, compile the programs in IDE, try to make them without looking in the book, if possible first construct the flow chart, then make the program out of it, it becomes really easy then, and this helps you in those questions where you need to write programs or finding error questions...


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 15, 2013)

@ratul: things you are saying sre good but kid don't have time to do all that. Any shortcut to score good in exams? 
@12th guys: first prepare chapters which carries more marks and easy for you, prepare like if any question you will do


----------



## ratul (Jan 16, 2013)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @ratul: things you are saying sre good but kid don't have time to do all that. Any shortcut to score good in exams?
> @12th guys: first prepare chapters which carries more marks and easy for you, prepare like if any question you will do



well, shortcuts are then the jugaad method, those guides and all the stuff, solving just 10yr question ppr and all..
yes, time is less, but i think 1.5months should be enough, it's just once you understand the concept, it takes very less time to complete it, if you are just mugging up, then even 3 months are less, a week for each subject, and the course will be finished within time..
And 7 days for a subject is sufficient, maybe you can give 10 to maths and physics..


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Jan 17, 2013)

thanks everyone ,
Will follow your tips accordingly,and guess what "sahi waqt par computer sath chod gaya" , omg this is second time my hdd is making clicking sound exactly 10-12 times (may be click of death symptom), anyway i will pack it up for next 2 months and go on with my explorer .
goodbye and thanks again everyone.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 17, 2013)

If it makes you any more confortable i never studied for the sake of studying i focused on things i liked and just managed the non interesting stuff somehow.
and i always started studying in the last few days before exams in 10th and got 80% while the same strategy in 12th fetched me close to 64%(enough to get me into engineering).

Now lets come to engineering, i never studied for more than 2-3 days before exams and have scored between 60-75 during the 8 sems with my final avg around 66% at the end of engineering and yet currently i have a very good job(im a 2012 pass out and did not drop in any year), so moral of the story marks/score isn't everything, what you have in your head matters more 
So study for knowledge not for marks(just try keeping the marks above the bare minimum required to qualify for interviews that is 60% xD).

Last but not the least, I never stopped playing games or using PC even during exams  but i did manage the limited time i had properly by prioritizing stuff !


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 17, 2013)

look at your marks division in your syllabus, leave the chapters that are hard to understand and carries less marks, better chew what you can bite
Ex- Pointers carries 2 marks out of 70, so i left it (comp)
EMW carries 3 marks and hard to understand, at first.. (phys)


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 17, 2013)

you still got more than 2 months left.. Just dont fret over the fact that you havnt done much and studying.. Definately do the question bank and the last 10 years paper, the questions always repeat and they would be a great help..

And try not to leave anething.. Dont take chances and risk your percentage.. getting a 80-85% is not very difficult going by the present marking scheme..

All the best.. Happy studying..


----------



## shashankm (Jan 17, 2013)

Dude, 12th boards aren't one all and be all! I was a duffer, played cricket on the pre eve of every exams, still managed to score a meagre 64%, I am wondering how. 
Pundits back then predicted me as a failure, complete wipe out, some of them even suggested me to retake the exam or book a berth in the express that runs daily between Delhi-Haridwar! Cut to present, I am employed in a respectable job, earning near to ample money and those who scored more than me are somehow a lesser mortals, though I wish them all the best. 

So summarizing it, play it safe, within your limits, try to score over 60% as that may lead for a consideration in most of the corporates, rest life never depends upon on what you did in 12th! I am yet to apply the theory of optics, ED, etc. I learned in so far till now!


----------



## ratul (Jan 17, 2013)

i just wanna add one more pt, yes you have to score >60% in 12th, coz it's the bare minimum, but you have time, and target for the >70%, coz i have seen many of my friends scoring <70% in 12th but having a 70% aggregate in b.tech, yet they were'nt allowed to sit in written for two companies coz they demanded 70% in 12th.. 
I am not saying that scoring less will ruin you, i have seen a 50%'eer near my college grabbing a 50lacs job, coz he developed some algorithm.. 
but coz u have  time, try to aim at minimum of 70% so as to avoid any rejection in future.. 
And best of luck.. .


----------



## RON28 (Jan 19, 2013)

always remember one thing " *An Answersheet of your exam ain't gonna decide your future* , 12th is just the beginning, we are going to face more practical problems in future" and three months are more than enough to score 85% and above, come on, instead of doing hard work, do smart work, refer to sampler papers from net, they are the only one going to boost your score.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 20, 2013)

TheLetterD said:


> In grade 12, Stream- Engineering (Physics+CHEM+Math)
> Board Exams start on the 5th of March
> A little depressed.
> Wish I could hear some stories (REAL) of people who made it out with PCM, Grade 12 with good grades(over all 80-85%) by studying in the last 3 months.
> ...




the general things most of the people have told you here, like dont be depressed and all that. Ill tell you what you need to do to get the marks...

assuming that you have been regular in your studies... like lets say scoring 40% throughout the year, the first thing you need to do is make a plan. 

divide your time into 3 slots : 

morning 8-12

afternoon 3-6

evening 7-10

these many hours of serious study is more than enough to get you through 80% atleast. i am assuming you have CBSE board.

for physics i would suggest : aieee physics by D.B singh + ncert
chemistry : ncert / pradeep ( this totally depends on you )
maths : ML khanna (objective mathematics) + ncert

now study each subject everyday, dividing your time in 3:2:2 ratio for Maths : chemistry : physics. this means if you study a total of 7 hours / day then 3 hours maths, 2 hours physics and 2 hours chemistry. since people complain that physics is tough, i am assuming the same for you and scoring in maths will be relatively easy for you then and get a higher percetange. 

your strategy :

1. Maths :

try to cover calculus + 3d geometry + vector algebra first and then move to topics like matrices and det.... and inverse trignometry. 

how to do calculus ? 

1. learn all formulas from ncert. ( you can refer to ml khanna for the rest of them )
2. solve each question from the ncert. ( you should know these by heart )

once you complete this PM me, ill tell you which questions to solve from MLK.

and DONT be complacent.  each question means each question. 

how to approach vectors and 3d ? 

1. start with ncert, and learn the applications of formulae and concepts as you solve the exercises... not beforehand like in the case of calculus. 



2. Chemistry :


a. physical chemistry is fairly easy, you should know all derivations and questions from the book + back of ncert. 
b. inorganic also refer to ncert only. ( try to take notes of important topics and key elements given in glossary )
c. for organic chemistry id suggest start with ncert, practice questions from pradeep. 

the next thing is get some practice papers for boards, previous years questions + mock tests. 


3. Physics :

start with wave optics and optical instruments first. ( refer to Db singh for further solving approach, but only do questions from ncert, dont solve dbs)

do current electricity + electrostatics - db singh ( level 1 ) + ncert [back]

magnetic effect of electric current + magnetism + EMI + AC - db singh ( level 1 ) + ncert [back]

modern physics at last. visit db singh for formulas


----------



## Anish (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, Read this when you come back.
This is what happened to me in my grade 12.
I studied only in TN State Board. Like you I never took my book till January. After that, I started studying only the topics that interested me. Espically zoology and physics. (I took A-Bio group [Biology,Physics,Chemistry,Maths]. ) 
I aimed for MBBS and concentrated on Biology, Physics and Chemistry alone. First I studied all that interests me. Then followed up the uninteresting stuff. And my habit of reading is this, I read it once, if I understand it, I never go for it for the second time. Here, *understanding is more important than remembering,* anyway you're gonna skim it before exams once. 
Before the day of exam, in the morning, I would take up a model question paper, and try to finish it in 2.30 hrs. (Our exam is for 3 hours).
Believe me or not, these are the results:
1. I scored 93%
2. I finished my physics and maths exam in 2hrs. and scored 195/200 in physics. I didnt get 5 marks because I didnt attend one 3 mark and 2 one mark (I left even without writing anything ! ! )
3. I got low marks in maths (even low than english and tamil) because I was careless in maths.
4. Also, I lost my MBBS seat

Here is my opinion towards you:
1. You can make it for sure.
2. concentrate on all main subjects no matter what (espically on maths)
3. Never leave any question on exams
4. Don't watch movies before the day of exam.
5. Don't aim for a overall percentage. Aim for what you want. That means, concentrate on the core subjects.
6. *Don't feel fear*

Thats it and you will do it.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

I started studying 2 months before exam and got 82.2%.Three months is more than enough. It all depends how much can you cram your brain just before the exam and spit it out on the answer paper. In my case it was CBSE. Studied only ncert and even skipped a chapter or two in every subject.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 31, 2013)

You are never late when it comes to studies.. everytime you read a new chapter or a new concept, you are learning something new and your learning graph is pointing up.. 

And for me this was the case when I opened my books for exams (because I dint have the habit of studying or even reading the books for fun before exams)

I ended up studying only from the last 2 weeks of the D-Day and never failed to hang onto the 80% mark. Most of my study during the time before the D-Day was focused onto the first 2 subjects (excluding languages, if any) and I used to study the rest of the subjects during the course of my exams (obviously on the reserve days between each exam).

So use this time to study the tougher subjects and the rest will fall in place with time


----------

